# Moving to Worcester



## gnoriac (Sep 4, 2009)

At long last I've found a proper job, but it's in Worcester so I'm gonna have to move. I don't much want to move out of Leamington (unless it's back to the Far East) but jobs in the midlands are hard to find. 

Anyone here know about the place? I've been there 4 times now for interviews and meetings but still know virtually nothing about it, except the trains to Brum take ages, stopping at every poxy station known to man , and there seems to be an abnormal number of goth girls there .

Can anyone give me any advice on where to find somewhere to live? How about best places for a few beers? Or any other essential tips?


----------



## sorearm (Sep 5, 2009)

gnoriac said:


> At long last I've found a proper job, but it's in Worcester so I'm gonna have to move.



... this bit i found 



gnoriac said:


> and there seems to be an abnormal number of goth girls there .



... this bit I found  

that's all the contributions I can make sorry!


----------



## gnoriac (Sep 7, 2009)

sorearm said:


> ... this bit i found



Suspicious?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 7, 2009)

The Brewery  Tap was a pub I have drank in a few times. Was really old pub with flagstone floor.
Beer brewed on premises and very good it was.

This info is 20 years old but I hope the pub is still there.

found this


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 7, 2009)

I spent the first 18 years of my life in Worcester. Trains into Worcester are slow or very slow. The cathedral's quite impressive. Avoid 'Images' nightclub, it's shit.


----------



## gnoriac (Sep 7, 2009)

19sixtysix said:


> The Brewery  Tap was a pub I have drank in a few times. Was really old pub with flagstone floor.
> Beer brewed on premises and very good it was.
> 
> This info is 20 years old but I hope the pub is still there.
> ...



Looks good, assuming no pubco's ruined it since then.


----------



## gnoriac (Sep 7, 2009)

EastEnder said:


> Avoid 'Images' nightclub, it's shit.



A friend advised me to avoid Tramps nightclub (TBH with a name like that I would anyway). Beginning to look like the capital of Shitnightclubland


----------



## Epico (Sep 8, 2009)

Is Leamington to Worcester not commutable?


----------



## chintz (Sep 8, 2009)

Gnoriac

I live in Worcester it is certainly a bit shit as far as clubs go, in fact it is a lot shit as far as clubs go.

plenty of reasonable pubs 

where to live depends, like all places depend on budget

feel free to PM me for details


----------



## gnoriac (Sep 8, 2009)

Epico said:


> Is Leamington to Worcester not commutable?



Easy by car, but I can't drive, much less afford a car. Train to Brum then out to Worcester takes forever.


----------



## Fledgling (Sep 15, 2009)

Going down to Worcester this weekend, seemed like a nice place last time I was down. Mind you just went to wetherspoons and stayed at my mate's. All very walkable, isn't there a mock Austrian bar in town serving good lager?


----------



## gnoriac (Sep 27, 2009)

19sixtysix said:


> The Brewery  Tap was a pub I have drank in a few times. Was really old pub with flagstone floor.
> Beer brewed on premises and very good it was.
> 
> This info is 20 years old but I hope the pub is still there.
> ...



Went there last night. Now appears to be the town's Gay Pub  (took me a few minutes to suss out why so many women were holding hands and why the barmaid appeared slightly masculine...) but it's shit in terms of beer. Still very lively place and good atmosphere.


----------

